# Easter Dinner



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Went to visit the pigeons and they were so hungry that they hardly noticed the camera. Managed to get some good shots of them. There's a pic of Chubby, Sue (who has been around for over 5 years!), and a beautiful almost all black pigeon (who I thought was a crow until I looked closer.)


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Garye,

Great pictures of "your pigeons" tucking into their food.

Tania x


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

You take very good care of your pigeon flock! I was intrigued by the unusual rock in the second photo...which on second glance is probably a pile of snow.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Great clear shots, Garye.

Quite a contrast to our (mostly) white flock by the river, who seemed pretty laid back about brunch ... "yeah, we'll eat as you brought it, but only to please you" 

John


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Garye, Love the pictures and I always enjoy the captions when you post them.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Those are great shots of your flock, Garye. The pics are so clear and detailed. The birds are so beautiful, I would love to be among them and celebrate their Easter dinner.

Thank you for providing them an Easter dinner and being there for them when they need you.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great photos, Garye! I know your flock enjoyed their Easter feast!

Terry


----------



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

LOL
Great Pictures. thanks for sharing them, especially now, for me, it's hard to smile and your pictures made me laugh.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I was just reading your past posts, firstimer, and I want to say how sorry I am for your loss. I've lost a couple of feral favorites myself and I always feel the grief from each passing. I hope things will get better for you soon.

Yep, the "rock" is snow. I can't believe we're still getting snow here in April! The ferals aren't too happy about it either. But I noticed the person who did the plowing put up a barrier of snow and the pigeons can now eat in peace without fear of being run over. I don't know if it was done on purpose or not but the snow barrier works. Usually whoever does the plowing never does that. I'm hoping it's a new person who actually cares about the birds.  

I have noticed lately there is a new pigeon friend coming by. A man and his daughter come by to feed the birds and the girl is just tickled pink when she sees them flying over to get the food she brings them! The man patiently waits in his car while his little girl throws bread out for the birds. She practically leaps for joy in the car when she sees them.

It's so nice to see the ferals have a new friend and a young one at that.  

Most young kids chase them away.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Garye, it is so nice to see your pictures and I, too, love your captions. I still miss Garye but it was nice to see Sue. That little girl is learning an important fact that kindness to wildlife is rewarding in itself.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sure glad to see your pics, Garye and glad you are taking more!

I, too, LOVE your captions! You have a wonderful flock there...

Maybe if you have a chance and get to know the little girl and her dad, you could suggest seed instead of bread?

Don't give up hope for Garye!!

HUGS and SCRITCHES to ALL!!!


----------

